# Prepocisiones al final de una pregunta. Akkusativ und Dativ



## deremate

Hola a todos,

Voy a comenzar citando a mi profesora, evidentemente, tratando ser creativa en esas palabras: (...) La preposiciones son como semáforos. Pasar una preposición sin mirarla es una infracción y traerá como consecuencia un erro...

La duda, básicamente, es por qué aparecen, en algunos casos,  al realizar preguntas a otras personas con la prepocisión al final?

Ejemplo: Wie geht es *Ihnen*?
            Was wissen Sie schon über *ihn*? 

Bueno, éso como primera duda. Y les agradezco desde ya la ayuda. 

_Abraços..._

              Ass.:  CLaudio


----------



## Sidjanga

deremate said:


> [...] La duda, básicamente, es por qué aparecen, en algunos casos,  al realizar preguntas a otras personas con la prepocisión al final?
> 
> Ejemplo: Wie geht es *Ihnen*?
> Was wissen Sie schon über *ihn*?


Hola Claudio, y bienvenido al foro!

Bueno, la verdad que no sé si entiendo del todo bien la pregunta. ¿Querés saber por qué en algunos casos -en particular en preguntas- las *preposiciones *aparecen al final? ?
¿O por qué los pronombres aparecen junto a la preposición, y los dos al final?

De todas maneras, lo que marcaste  en negrita en tus frases son *pronombres *personales en dativo o acusativo, respectivamente: 

_Sie _(nom.) -> _Ihnen _(dat.)
_er _(nom.) -> _ihn _(ac.) [la preposicion *über *exige, en este caso, acusativo (_etwas über jemande*n* wissen oder erfahren_]

Las dos son preguntas que comienzan con el pronombre interrogativo ("W-Fragen"). En estas frases, igual que en oraciones principales enunciativas, el verbo conjugado (a modo de "eje" alrededor del cual se arma todo el resto de la frase) ocupa siempre la 2ª posición.
Hasta aquí, bien.

_Wie geht es *Ihnen*?_
_es _aquí es sujeto (_es geht_), por lo cual tiene que ocupar la 3ª posición, dado que la primera ya la tiene _Wie_, y la segunda el verbo, _geht_. Como consecuencia, _Ihnen _solamente puede ir último.
_
            Was wissen Sie schon über *ihn*?_
Aquí el sujeto es _Sie_, por lo que le corresponde igualmente la 3ª posición (véase arriba). _schon _como adverbio/complemento temporal es el siguiente, y al conjunto _über ihn_ (preposición + pronombre en acusativo) le queda sólo la última posición.

Bueno, espero que esto sea más o menos lo que querías saber, y que se entienda; si no, decímelo nomás.

Saludos


----------



## Linguistin

Querido Deremate:

Hay que tener en cuenta que las preposiciones y los pronombres son dos tipos de palabras distintos,  es decir, se rigen por estructuras y funciones particulares.

Los que destacaste son pronombres personales, como anotó Sigianga, según el caso al que corresponden: 

Acusativo: *ihn* 
Dativo: *Ihnen

*Desde luego la frase de tu maestra debe tenerse en cuenta,  pues al usar preposiciones como  *über* hay que saber en qué caso se debe poner el pronombre que le seguirá:

            Was wissen Sie schon über *ihn*?
*über* + pronombre personal de primera persona masculino en *acusativo


*Espero que te sirva de algo.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## deremate

Hola Sigianga,

No lo puedo creer cuán rápido responden en este Foro, ¡¡¡ admirable !!!
 Gracias por responder.

Sí, se trataba de esa pregunta, de esa duda (...)las preposiciones
 aparecen al final... [de una pregunta]

Muy amable por la ayudar. Por mi parte, pido disculpas por la demora en responder. Sigianga, te vengo siguiendo hace rato y estás en todo, sos un grande, loco. 
Gracias Linguistin, por cierto, buen "nick": Linguistin

Bueno, como verán, completaron mis inquietudes. Sin embargo y, como no es para menos, esto de las preposiciones se complica más al momento ir acompañado de los artículos cuando se nos presentan las declinaciones para el Dativ y/o para el Akkusativ, en menor medida para el Nominativ.
Pero bueno, mi duda ahora es...: sabemos que existen preposiciones y verbos que nos solicitan Dativ o Akkusativ, me confunde un poco los artículos y, sobre todo, cuando éstos no aparecen explícitamente, pero sí posiblemente en algún pronombre posesivo. Por ejemplo....

Akk.: ....in *die *Parklücke fahren..

Dativ.:... in *der* Parklücke stehen     /     Das Buch gehört seine*m* Bruder
Está bien dicho ésto:  Claudio antwort *seine der* Leherin das Examen

Pregunta: ésto es porque Parklücke es femenino,¿verdad? Y el artículo en el Dativ para el femenino es "*der*".
¿Cuándo es que la preposición acompaña al artículo definido?¿Puede ir la preposición, en estos casos, acompañada de un artículo indefinido?

Otra cosa que me confunde, no sé si llamarlo contracción, pero es ésto:  in+das/in+der/in+die. En el Dativ, quedaría "*im*", que significaría.._. en el..¿_verdad?
Lo mismo pasa con an+das/an+der. En el Dativ quedaría "*am*", entiendo el concepto que es aproximarse a...,o estar al borde de algo..
¿Es una contacción? y cómo sería el caso de los pronombre personales, en el caso que exista, claro.
¿Hay alguna regla para ésto último? (Pronombre+ artículo Dativ/Akk) o ( Preposiciones+ artículo)

Muchas gracias a todos...

Y espero no colgarme tanto..., y responder lo más pronto posible para poder continuar aprendiendo...

_Viele Grüße..._

                   Ass.:  CLaudio


----------



## deremate

deremate said:


> Hola Sigianga,
> 
> No lo puedo creer cuán rápido responden en este Foro, ¡¡¡ admirable !!!
> Gracias por responder.
> 
> Sí, se trataba de esa pregunta, de esa duda (...)las preposiciones
> aparecen al final... [de una pregunta]
> 
> Muy amable por la ayudar. Por mi parte, pido disculpas por la demora en responder y por el mal tipeo y error de concepto entre pronombre y preposición.
> Sigianga, te vengo siguiendo hace rato y estás en todo, sos un grande, loco.
> Gracias Linguistin, por cierto, buen "nick": Linguistin
> 
> Bueno, como verán, completaron mis inquietudes. Sin embargo y, como no es para menos, esto de las preposiciones se complica más al momento ir acompañado de los artículos cuando se nos presentan las declinaciones para el Dativ y/o para el Akkusativ, en menor medida para el Nominativ.
> Pero bueno, mi duda ahora es...: sabemos que existen preposiciones y verbos que nos solicitan Dativ o Akkusativ, me confunde un poco los artículos y, sobre todo, cuando éstos no aparecen explícitamente, pero sí posiblemente en algún pronombre posesivo. Por ejemplo....
> 
> Akk.: ....in *die *Parklücke fahren..
> 
> Dativ.:... in *der* Parklücke stehen / Das Buch gehört seine*m* Bruder
> Está bien dicho ésto: Claudio antwort *seine der* Leherin das Examen
> 
> Pregunta: ésto es porque Parklücke es femenino,¿verdad? Y el artículo en el Dativ para el femenino es "*der*".
> ¿Cuándo es que la preposición acompaña al artículo definido?¿Puede ir la preposición, en estos casos, acompañada de un artículo indefinido?
> 
> Otra cosa que me confunde, no sé si llamarlo contracción, pero es ésto: in+das/in+der/in+die. En el Dativ, quedaría "*im*", que significaría.._. en el..¿_verdad?
> Lo mismo pasa con an+das/an+der. En el Dativ quedaría "*am*", entiendo el concepto que es aproximarse a...,o estar al borde de algo..
> ¿Es una contacción? y cómo sería el caso de los pronombre personales, en el caso que exista, claro.
> ¿Hay alguna regla para ésto último? (Pronombre+ artículo Dativ/Akk) o ( Preposiciones+ artículo)
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos...
> 
> Y espero no colgarme tanto..., y responder lo más pronto posible para poder continuar aprendiendo...
> 
> _Viele Grüße..._
> 
> Ass.: CLaudio
> 
> P.S.: Evidentemente, en estas palabras están involucradas el uso de los *pronombres, preposiciones y artículos*(determinativo-indeter,imativo).


----------



## Sidjanga

deremate said:


> Akk.: ....in *die *Parklücke fahren.. Sí; pregunta: _wohin?_/*movimiento* hacia una posición -> Akk.
> 
> Dativ.:... in *der* Parklücke stehen / Das Buch gehört seine*m* Bruder [_gehören_ exige siempre Dativ]
> Está bien dicho ésto: Claudio antwortet *seine der seiner* Leherin das Examen *?* ¿Qué exactamente querés decir aquí con "das Examen"? ¿Cómo lo dirías en castellano? ¿Se dice en castellano _le contesta _[_a su profesora_] _el examen?_
> Man kann sagen: *jemandem *[Dat.] *antworten* -> er antwortet ihr / er antwortet seiner Lehrerin
> (*jemandem*)* etwas/eine Frage beantworten *-> er beanwortet (ihr) die Frage(n) / er beantwortet (der/seiner Lehrerin) die Fragen
> Podés decir o: er beantwortet die Fragen des Examens/die Examensfragen o er beantwortet seiner Lehrerin fragen / er beantwortet die Fragen seiner Lehrerin (se entiende más bien que son preguntas de un examen oral (o preguntas en cualquier contexto)
> Creo que es más bien cuestión del concepto que se tiene de un examen que no se diga er beanwortet seiner Lehrerin die Examensfragen (dado que no lo hacés por ella).
> _jemandem etwas/eine Frage/Fragen beantworten_conlleva la idea de que ese otro tiene un interés personal en tu respuesta
> 
> Pregunta: ésto es porque Parklücke es femenino,¿verdad? Y el artículo en el Dativ para el femenino es "*der*". Exacto/Genau.
> ¿Cuándo es que la preposición acompaña al artículo definido? Depende de la preposición y del contexto: _in + dem = *im*_ (_im Haus, im Park_); _zu + dem = *zum*_ (_zum Bahnhof, zum Kino_), _zu + der_ (fem.dat.) = *zur* (_zur Schule, zur Geburtstagsparty_); _bei + dem = *beim*_, _an + dem = *am*_; en algunos casos sin embargo, si se define más concretamente el sustantivo mediante un atributo o una frase relativa, deja de ocurrir contracción: *in dem*_ roten Haus dort drüben / *an dem* See, an dem wir letztes Jahr schon waren._ ¿Puede ir la preposición, en estos casos, acompañada de un artículo indefinido? No.
> 
> [22-11-07]
> No sé muy bien qué querés decir aquí con "en estos casos", pero veo que probablemente entendiera mal tu pregunta (y te contesté a si se daba el fenómeno de contracción también con el artículo indefinido, y en qué casos o cómo funciona con el artículo definido).
> Claro que sí que también el artículo indefinido puede ir acompañado de preposiciones.
> Y respecto de la pregunta de si entonces usar el artículo definido o indefinido, valen las reglas de siempre. Al mencionar por primera vez algo (antes desconocido) -> art. indefinido, después se puede usar el art. definido (igual que en castellano y, me imagino, en la mayoría de los idiomas, porque éste es un principio universal de la lógica lingüística).
> Por favor tratá de dar siempre frases de ejemplo concretas para todas tus preguntas.
> Es muy difícil contestar a preguntas muy generales, y, sin equivocarse, dar respuestas que abarquen toda la realidad del idioma, a la vez que sean siempre correctas.
> 
> Otra cosa que me confunde, no sé si llamarlo contracción, pero es ésto: in+das/in+der/in+die. En el Dativ, quedaría "*im*", que significaría.._. en el..¿_verdad? Sí, *im* significa *en el*; vale para masc. y neutro; pero *OJO*: _in das* = ins*_ (wohin?/dirección -> *Akk*.:_ ins Haus_ (neutrum) [masc*: in den*_ Park_]
> *in der*_: in der Schule_ (wo?/posición -> *dat*.), *in die*_ Schule_: wohin?/dirección –> *Akk*.
> Lo mismo pasa con an+das -> *ans* = *Akk*. -> dirección/wohin? /an+der. En el Dativ quedaría "*am*" para masc. y neutro: _an dem = *am*_, entiendo el concepto que es aproximarse a... *ans/an den/an die*= *Akk*./wohin?/*movimiento* ,o estar al borde de algo.. *am/an der* = *Dat*./wo?/*posición
> 
> * ¿Es una contacción? y cómo sería el caso de los pronombre personales, en el caso que exista, claro. Con los pronombres personales (ich, du, er/sie/es...) no ocurre contracción con preposiciones.
> ¿Hay alguna regla para ésto último? (Pronombre+ artículo Dativ/Akk) no confundas pronombres (_ich, du, wir, sie, jemand,..)_ con preposiciones (an, bei, in...); los pronombres no llevan artículo, ni mucho menos se combinan con ellos o ( Preposiciones+ artículo) véase arriba; hay preposiciones donde se da contracción, y otras donde no.


----------



## deremate

Je,je,je, Sigianga, no puedo con mi genio. Confundo ,al escribir, la palabra _pr_eposición con _pr_onombre. También confundía, en otra lengua( português ),la palabra _Substantivo_ y _Subjuntivo_.

Pero bueno, en este caso, en vez de querer decir pronombre(s) personal(es)de caso recto,

[...]_no confundas pronombres (ich, du, wir, sie, jemand,..) con __preposiciones(an, bei, in...); los pronombres no llevan artículo, ni mucho menos se __combinan con ellos..._

quería decir en los casos de los pronombres posesivos: seine, deine, etc,etc...

                        Das Buch gehört seine*m* Bruder

También quise expresar o escribir en español: _Claudio contesta el examen a su profesora;_ igualmente, completaste la idea y, estimo, sería la más apropiada. Bien ahí !

En relación a los artículos indefinidos, [...]_si se daba el fenómeno decontracción también con el artículo indefinido...,_

Me refería a que, de repente, cuando aparecen preposiciones que rigen Dativ y/o Akk -además de los verbos, claro-, sea contracción o no, ¿existe la posibilidad de que aparezca en vez de un artículo determinativo(o definido), uno indeterminativo(o indifinido)?

No sé me ocurre ningún ejemplo,ni nada para contextualizar porque no ví ningún caso, pero sería algo como: in *ein* Parklücke fahren...., de todos modos,me parece que vos presentaste tu posición, al decir que _no_.

Entonces, reitero la pregunta en relación al pronombre posesivo + artículo det. ¿Hay alguna regla para ésto último? (Pronombre+ artículo, cuando se nos presenta Dativ o Akk).

Una duda que me queda es lo que presentaste:[...]_ins Haus _¿En qué casos se usa? 
Tenía entendido que, en su uso, casi siempre va con "zu" o "nach": Ich gehe nach Hause.
Ich bin zu Hause.
Ich komme von zu Hause.
Bueno, si conocen ejercicios para practicar este tipo de preposiciones, pronombres+art. para el Dativ y/o el Akkusativ, se los voy a agradecer.
Encontré un par de link's, pero si tiene otros, mejor...

Sigianga, cuidado con _el_ [...] _principio universal de la lógica lingüística._ Se puede defender a rajatablas, fundamentar e presentar varios estudios que demuestren el principio universal de la lógica lingüística, no obstante, de una realidad para otra, ese principio puede tener otras desviaciones.Por mi parte, voy a tratar de contextualizar y dar ejemplos concretos. 

Obviamente, agradezco las observaciones y, sin ninguna animosidad, pretendo seguir aprendiendo de vos. Es más, preciso de tu ayuda y, desde ya,te digo que estoy muy agradecido.

Espero que esta vez se entienda. Muchas gracias...

Tschüsss !

Ass.: Claudio


----------



## Sidjanga

Claudio, por favor releé atentamente todo lo que puse en azul y verde arriba en post #6; se te aclararán unas cuantas de las dudas que repetís ahora, sobre todo en lo que concierne al artículo indefinido en combinación con preposiciones.

Por lo demás, te recomiendo decididamente que limites tus consultas a *una o dos preguntas estrechamente relacionadas* por hilo, y que des siempre *frases de ejemplo*, ahí donde te surjan las dudas, en un *contexto determinado y circunscripto*.


deremate said:


> [...]
> Sigianga, cuidado con _el_ [...] _principio universal de la lógica lingüística._ Se puede defender a rajatablas, fundamentar e presentar varios estudios que demuestren el principio universal de la lógica lingüística, no obstante, de una realidad para otra, ese principio puede tener otras desviaciones. [...]


Por favor no des vuelta lo que digo.

No dije _el_ sino _*un*_ principio universal de la lógica lingüística.
Y sobre todo lo que concierne al castellano -para no pasarnos completamente del tema (o de uno de los muchos )-, eso de cuándo usar el artículo definido o indefinido funciona en este idioma igualito que en alemán: 
Al mencionar por primera vez o introducir en la conversación algo/una cosa/un concepto (anteriormente) desconocido, se suele usar el artículo indefinido, mietras que a continuación podés volver a referirte a él usando el artículo definido (_En la esquina veía a *un* hombre con sombrero negro. Vino un auto, y *el* hombre se subió_).

Saludos


----------



## deremate

No dije _el_ sino _*un*_ principio universal de la lógica lingüística.
Y sobre todo lo que concierne al castellano -para no pasarnos completamente del tema (o de uno de los muchos )-, eso de cuándo usar el artículo definido o indefinido funciona en este idioma igualito que en alemán: 
Al mencionar por primera vez o introducir en la conversación algo/una cosa/un concepto (anteriormente) desconocido, se suele usar el artículo indefinido, mietras que a continuación podés volver a referirte a él usando el artículo definido (_En la esquina veía a *un* hombre con sombrero negro. Vino un auto, y *el* hombre se subió_).

Saludos[/quote]
Sigianga,
Quedate tranqui que me responsabilizo del artículo *el*, nunca dije que lo hayas dicho o lo hayas escrito, lo destaqué, justamente, porque vos ya presentaste un *un* anteriormente.

Al mencionar por primera vez o introducir en la conversación algo/una cosa/un concepto (anteriormente) desconocido, se suele usar el artículo indefinido, mietras que a continuación podés volver a referirte a él usando el artículo definido.​La recomendación ya está hecha, muchas gracias. Lo que te quiero marcar es que, aparentamente, todo al tu alrededor se basaría en explicaciones y/o en sugerencias lingüísticas. De ahí, posiblemente, el hecho de estar al tanto de todo lo relacionado con la materialidad lingüística de nuestra(s) lengua(s), pero bué... ésto se está yendo de tema, quería escribirte en privado, sin embargo, no he podido encontrar la forma de hacerlo.

Voy releer y releer la ayuda que me brindaste, gracias.

Ass.: Claudio


----------

